# Can someone help me find this song?



## almas (Apr 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113949656109715462[/VIDEO]


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No, sorry, perhaps someone else.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

"*Siri*" doesn't recognize this song.

Sounds like *imitation* *John Williams*. Like one of his "*Wonder*" themes from a heart-warming sci-fi film like Close Encounters. There's probably dozens of snippets from dozens of films that sound similar in both composition and arrangement.


----------



## almas (Apr 19, 2020)

Ahh, thank you anyway! Its just been bugging me that i cannot find the song.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

almas said:


> Ahh, thank you anyway! Its just been bugging me that i cannot find the song.


Did you try Shazam on your mobile or otherwise?


----------



## almas (Apr 19, 2020)

Tried Shazam, siri, google, nothing seems to detect it


----------

